# savoir-faire



## claudie

Hola,

Quisiera saber si para traducir "savoir-faire" podemos emplear el término saber hacer o es mejor decir experiencia por ejemplo. 

Es para hablar de una empresa...

gracias a todos


----------



## Namarne

Sin contexto es un poco difícil. 
No se puede decir que "saber hacer" no se emplee en español. Es un poco cuestión de gustos, hay quien procura(mos) eludir este tipo de expresiones. 
Depende mucho del contexto y de la situación: habilidad, pertinencia, buena gestión, mano izquierda, incluso don gentes según la situación... 
Bueno, y muchas más acertadas que alguien nos dirá.


----------



## chics

Para una empresa se usan ambas: _saber hacer_ y_ experiencia._

Personalmente, prefiero experiencia por que con _saber hacer_ no precisas lo que dices: ¿formación del personal? ¿experiencia? ¿nació iluminada? ¿un poco de todo?... a otros les gusta más _saber hacer_, por lo mismo.

También las puedes alternar, y tal vez también con algunos ejemplos de los que te ha puesto_* Narmarme*_ (dependen del contexto). Muy práctico por que en ciertos documentos se repite muchísimo la palabrita.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

A mí me gusta: _pericia_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Hay otras posibilidades para traducir esta expresión difícil, tan propia del francés pero sin contexto no te puedo ayudar.
Hasta luego.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Le savoir-faire, c'est l'art et la manière.

Aparte de todas las que ya fueron propuestas, añado pues: el arte.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## anitamendo

Yo diría "sabiduría" o "experiencia" pero depende mucho del contexto...


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Toutes les traductions citées plus haut sont également justes, mais encore une fois cela dépend beaucoup du contexte.
Le "savoir-faire" d'une entreprise désigne parfois son métier ou son domaine de spécialité, si ça peut donner des pistes.
Ce terme correspond plus ou moins à "know-how" en anglais...


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola amigos, 

Mi frase: entre les acteurs français et mexicains pour l'approfondissement des méthodes  d'acquisition des savoirs et savoir-faire sur des notions ponctuelles à préciser...  

El contexto: Se están organizando encuentros entre Europa y America Latina, pero, entre los 2, hay un ciclo de videoconferencias. La frase habla de los objetivos de las videoconferencias... que están dirigidas a  enseñantes! 

Alguna idea para "savoir" et "savor faire" (savoir faire se refiere a enseñar, transferir conocimientos... ya que se trata de profesores). 

_saber y saber hacer/transmitir? _no me gusta muchoGracias de antemano y nos vemos


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

¿Te valdría : conocimiento y habilidades?


----------



## Polhis

En historia, sobre todo Historia de la Ciencia (histoire des sciences et des techniques)
Savoir: c'est l'expertise, La Science
Savoir-faire: c'est la technique

Al menos así lo entiendo yo. Cuando aparecen juntos "savoir" y "savoir-faire" podría traducirse por "el arte y la ciencia", o "la ciencia y la técnica"


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola Tina y Polhis,

Me encantan sus sugerencias. Muchas gracias !!!!!


----------



## Vergari

Hola Dingo:

Menos mal que nos diste el contexto! Super importante! Es verdad que el "savoir-faire", que es una expresión magnífica del francés, puede traducirse literalmente o de una manera más concreta. De todos modos, en la nueva clasificación y descripción de las competencias que los alumnos deben adquirir (planes de Bologna, nuevos créditos europeos, nueva clasificación en la referencia de los niveles de lengua, etc.) se emplea la tríada: "ser, estar y saber hacer". Es una traducción más o menos oficial que se ha extendido en el nuevo ámbito de la docencia. El "ser" corresponde a la formación de la persona, en tanto que humano-persona. El "estar" corresponde a la educación civilizadora, y el "saber hacer" a las habilidades, técnicas, etc.

Yo propongo: _savoirs_, _saberes_ y _savoir faire_, _saber hacer_, simplemente y según los usos en docencia.

Como veo, por el contexto, que tu ámbito es la didáctica (ya que el público son enseñantes), espero haberte podido orientar un poco más.

Un saludo


----------



## AuraRosa

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos, ¿podrían ayudarme con la expresión _savoir faire_ en estos contextos?:

La Grèce a d'ores et déjà engagé une partie de l'aide destinée au développement pour le financement des programmes d'adaptation et de transfert de _savoir faire_.

La participation de La Grèce au transport massif de _savoir faire_ "vert" vers les pays en voie de développement

Mis traducciones: De ahora en adelante Grecia comprometió una parte de la ayuda destinada al desarrollo para el financiamiento de los programas de adaptación y de transferencia de _saberes/experiencias_?? 

La participación de Grecia en el transporte/transferencia masivo/a del _saber hacer _"verde" hacia los países en vías de desarrollo.


----------



## SIL22

Hola a todos!
Les agrego otro contexto, diferente al estudiado: hablando de la carta de un restaurante "un mariage réussi entre tradition et savoir-faire". Elijo una combinación perfecta entre tradición y arte de la cocina". ¿Qué les parece?
Sil22


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola,

Yo diria *arte culinario* en vez de arte de la cocina 

Esperemos otras respuestas


----------



## SIL22

Estoy de acuerdo gracias
Sil22


----------



## jidesp

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​contexte:

Le Grand Oeuvre de l'Alchimie du vin (texte personnel)

Grâce à son savoir-faire et à sa passion le vigneron, comme l'alchimiste, pourra peut-être changer une matière aussi impure que le moût en un vin de grande qualité.

la Gran Obra Alquímica del vino

Gracias su arte y pasión el viñador,como l'alquimista,
podrá quizá convertir una materia tan impura como el mosto
en un vino de gran calidad.

*arte *  | definición RAE |
arte:1. amb. Virtud, disposición y habilidad para hacer algo.

faire de l'or avec du plomb n'est possible que par  la transmutation spirituelle de l'alchimiste,par sa vertu.

Question:
Y-a-t-il une autre traduction que "arte"?
"destreza" ne m'inspire pas,se limite à une habileté/habilidad
avec "arte", on touche au mystère de la création


Merci de vos observations et suggestions.


----------



## strelitzia

Hola, yo propongo que en este caso y en otros más se podría utilizar la traducción de "savoir-faire" como "conocimientos adquiridos".


----------



## anitamendo

Yo te propongo:

"A partir de ahora, ya Grecia invirtió una parte de la ayuda destinada al desarrollo en el financiamiento de programas de adaptación y de intercambio/transferencia de conocimientos." 

La participación de Grecia en la transferencia masiva de _experiencias _"verdes" hacia los países en vías de desarrollo.

Ojalá te sirva!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Las "experiencias verdes" tienen un no-sé-qué libidinoso... 

Evitaría esta expresión, por si las moscas. Además "savoir-faire" es distinto de experiencia.


----------



## JaimeMerodio

_*Saber hacer*_ es una expresión totalmente válida en Español. Puede que no esté incorporada en ningún diccionario, pero hoy por hoy hay tantas palabras que no lo están... Digamos que es un galicismo y que el término _savoir-faire_ es en la actualidad comúnmente aplicado al mundo de los negocios.

http://www.leonismoargentino.com.ar/INST41.htm

Aquí os dejo este ilustrativo link por si alguien tiene dudas.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

JaimeMerodio said:


> _*Saber hacer*_ es una expresión totalmente válida en Español. Puede que no esté incorporada en ningún diccionario, pero hoy por hoy hay tantas palabras que no lo están....


 
Al menos sí lo recoge el DRAE 



> Saber hacer.
> 1. loc. sust. m. Conjunto de conocimientos y técnicas acumulados por una persona o una empresa.


----------



## jprr

JaimeMerodio said:


> _*Saber hacer*_ es una expresión totalmente válida en Español. Puede que no esté incorporada en ningún diccionario, pero hoy por hoy hay tantas palabras que no lo están... *Digamos que es un galicismo *y que el término _savoir-faire_ es en la actualidad comúnmente aplicado al mundo de los negocios.
> 
> http://www.leonismoargentino.com.ar/INST41.htm
> 
> Aquí os dejo este ilustrativo link por si alguien *tiene dudas*.


Je n'ai *aucun* doute sur le fait que cela s'utilise
En revanche, sur le fait que c'est un gallicisme... j'en ai quelques uns 
Je pense plutôt à des importations parallèles à partir d'une même source.


----------



## JaimeMerodio

*Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos*​Holaaa!! Estoy teniendo muchos problemas para traducir esta frase que está en la página web de una empresa y depo traducir...alguien podría ayudarme por favor??

*Nous savons dire NON dès que notre  SAVOIR-FAIRE est Hors Norme*

Mi intento:

_No sabemos decir no ya que nuestro saber-hacer está ¿fuera de norma? _

Siento mi traducción tan pobre pero es que no sé ni por donde cogerlo.


----------



## chichilu

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
hola , cómo traduzco savoir-faire dentro del contexto del pensum de idiomas
gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues como que ya quedó en español igual, en itálicas: _savoir-faire_.
Pero más contexto ayudaría, y saber qué es un _pensum_, en itálicas también, siendo palabra latina, supongo.


----------



## esteban

Hola:

"Saber hacer" existe en español pero no está muy extendido... Por lo general, lo que se ve es "know how", calco del inglés. A mi juicio, una palabra que traduce perfectamente la idea de "savoir-faire" es "pericia" que se observa cada vez más o sencillamente "experiencia"... aunque en tu caso, no entiendo muy bien cuál vendría siendo el uso concreto de "savoir-faire".


Saludos
esteban


----------



## HSilva

En didáctica de lenguas extranjeras, el savoir-faire del francés se puede traducir como saber hacer, aunque no es muy usual. También se usa "saber procedimental" por oposición al saber declarativo y al saber actitudinal (savoir y savoir-être, respectivamente).
"Pericia" podría convenir en otros contextos, pero no en el de enseñanza de idiomas.
Seguro encuentras más elementos en http://cvc.cervantes.es/
Si estás trabajando un texto largo sobre enseñanza de idiomas, te será utilísimo el diccionario siguiente
http://cvc.cervantes.es/ensenanza/biblioteca_ele/diccio_ele/default.htm
Saludos
H


----------



## chichilu

muchas gracias !!!


----------



## hinos

savoir-faire
*competencias*


----------



## Porsan

¡Hola!

Estoy traduciendo un catálogo comercial de una empresa en el que se habla de *savoir-faire*.

En concreto habla de "un *savoir-faire* toujours mieux maîtrisé", refiriéndose a su tecnología de fabricación. He de señalar que se se trata de un proceso muy manual donde la experiencia de veteranos trabajadores es fundamental.

Entiendo el concepto de "savoir-faire", similar a "know-how" en inglés, pero ¿se os ocurre una palabra en español?

A mí se me había ocurrido "Una tecnología cada mez más dominada", pero "tecnología" me parece mucho más frío que "savoir-faire".


----------



## utrerana

¿Y por qué no lo dejas tal cual? Un saber hacer.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Tanto savoir-faire como el know-how son términos ampliamente conocidos mundialmente.
Con perdón, la traducción al español no me gusta.
Cosas.
Además, no es en aboluto sinónimo de tecnología.
Savoir-faire/know-how se aplica a lo que sea.


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Un buen hacer...*es de uso frecuente.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

GURB said:


> *Un buen hacer...*es de uso frecuente.



Jamás escuchado por estos lares. (140 millones de habitantes)


----------



## GURB

Hola Juan
Por estos pagos (42 millones escasos) la expresión* el buen hacer de los (sus) artesanos* (le savoir-faire) es corriente y casi diría...acuñada por la tradición por "toda la geografía española".
Un saludo dominical.


----------



## noroeme

El Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas dice: "La existencia de esta locución española [saber hacer] hace innecesario el uso del anglicismo _know-how, muy usado en el ámbito empresarial, y del galicismo savoir faire."_


----------

